# keylogger



## louisguen (9 Avril 2006)

Bonjour,

Je suis nouveau sur le forum. Je cherche un logiciel gratuit de contrôle parental genre "keylogger" pour voir l'activité de mon clavier lorsque mes enfants utilisent l'ordinateur. J'utilise Mac OS 10.3.9

Merci beaucoup


Louis


----------



## avosmac (10 Avril 2006)

OnLife. Excellentissime


----------

